# أغلق ثغرات xp الخطيرة بنفسك



## smile (28 فبراير 2006)

*أغلق ثغرات xp الخطيرة بنفسك*

*تعلم كيف تغلق ثغرات نظام Windows Xp الخطيرة جدا بنفسك

************


هناك ثلاثة ثغرات خطيرة جدا فى نظام Windows Xp باصداراته المختلفة يغفل كثير منا عنها ؛ بينما هى الباب الملكى لتسلل الهاكرز و الجواسيس و المخربين و الفيروسات إلى جهازك 00

وإغلاق هذه الثغرات فى منتهى اليسر والسهولة ، وسنشرحه بالتفصيل الملل 



الثغرة الأولى 

*****

ثغرة مشاركة الملفات البسيطة simple file sharing 

*************

ومن خلال هذه الثغرة يتسلل الكثير من الفيروسات والجواسيس إلى جهازك ولإغلاق هذه الثغرة وسدها بالخرسانة المسلحة عليك بالأتى :-

1 - أذهب إلى لوحة التحكم control panel 
2 - فى لوحة التحكم control panel أختر خيارات المجلد folder options
3 - فى خيارات المجلد folder options أختر عرض view 
4 - فى عرض view قم بالبحث عن الاختيار : مشاركة ملفات بسيطة ( مستحسن ) use simple file sharing (recommended)
5 - قم بإزالة علامة صح من أمام الاختيار : مشاركة ملفات بسيطة ( مستحسن ) use simple file sharing (recommended) 



الثغرة الثانية

*****

ثغرة عدم حفظ الصفحات المشفرة إلى القرص 
save encrypted page to disk

************* 

ومن خلال هذه الثغرة يتسلل الكثير من الفيروسات والجواسيس إلى جهازك ولإغلاق هذه الثغرة وسدها بالخرسانة المسلحة عليك بالأتى :-

1 - أذهب إلى لوحة التحكم control panel 
2 - فى لوحة التحكم control panel أختر خيارات انترنت ineternet options 
3 - فى خيارات انترنت ineternet options أختر خيارات متقدمة advanced 
4 - فى خيارات متقدمة advanced أبحث عن الاختيار : عدم حفظ الصفحات المشفرة إلى القرص don't save encrypted page to disk 
5 - ضع علامة صح فى المربع الموجود أمام الاختيار : عدم حفظ الصفحات المشفرة إلى القرص don't save encrypted page to disk 
6 - أضغط موافق OK 



الثغرة الثالثة 

*****

ثغرة ًWindows script host setting file 

*************

ومن خلال هذه الثغرة يتسلل الكثير من الفيروسات والجواسيس إلى جهازك ولإغلاق هذه الثغرة وسدها بالخرسانة المسلحة عليك بالأتى :-

1 - أذهب إلى لوحة التحكم control panel 
2 - فى لوحة التحكم control panel أختر خيارات المجلد folder options
3 - فى خيارات المجلد folder options أختر أنواع الملفات file types 
4 - داخل أنواع الملفات file types أبحث عن أيقونة الملف ًWindows script host setting file
5 - قم بحذف أيقونة هذا الملف من أنواع الملفات file types 


****************

ملحوظة هامة جدا :-
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

فى كل ماسبق أياك أياك أياك أن تضغط على الأختيار : إستعادة الإفتراضيات restore default 
لأن هذا يعيد كل شئ إلى ما كان عليه وتنفتح الثغرات من أول وجديد ويبقى يا بدر لا رحنا ولا جينا ويبقى ذنبك على جنبك يا جميل *


----------



## +AMIR+ (28 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا smile على المعلومات المهمة دى*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير*
*وعند لك تساؤل " هل نحن تقابلنا من قبل ؟"*
*ارجو الاجابه...*


----------



## abn yso3 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أغلق ثغرات xp الخطيرة بنفسك*

*سلام ونعمه* 
*شكرا على المعلومات القيمه *​*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## the servant (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أغلق ثغرات xp الخطيرة بنفسك*

شكرررررررا حبيبي ربنا يعوضك بس ممكن اسئل سؤال

بدر مين؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Michael (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أغلق ثغرات xp الخطيرة بنفسك*

*من الواضح ان هذا كان رد على الاخ بدر من خلال سؤالة

سلام ونعمة وشكرا على الموضوع*


----------



## *sara* (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أغلق ثغرات xp الخطيرة بنفسك*

*THANK U VERY MUCH *


----------

